# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Нормы труда. Трудоемкость

## Наташкин

> ХИТРИТЕ)))


  :Yes4:  Придется, а как по другому.

Выяснили, откуда берутся цифры, нам показали норматив расхода рабочего времени, что и сколько мы должны сделать, затем умножили на специалистов и поэтому получилось много  :Blink: , т.к. к специалистам они отнесли и художника и осветителя и звукооператора, а также совместителей. А по сути работают и ведут мероприятия 2 человека, и 2 человека в декрете, но их тоже посчитали, т.к. ставки же числятся.
 И как дальше быть, будем решать, директор не подписала никакие нормативы. А всю эту кашу заварила зам директора по инновационной деятельности (ранее директор метод.центра) А всё из-за того, что мы попросили помощи  у метод. центра в проведении районной НОЧНОЙ новогодней елочки, а их там 5 чел.

----------


## Натник

> нам показали норматив расхода рабочего времени,


 а что за норматив? есть в нашем разделе нормы трудозатрат (Алла как то выкладывала), но они примерные и их никто не утверждал, поэтому может быть полная отсебятина, пусть вам покажут эти нормы и кем они утвержденные :Yes4:

----------


## Наташкин

> пусть вам покажут эти нормы и кем они утвержденные


Показали и даже в электронке дали, а главное на год обратите внимания

Методика расчета нормативов объемных показателей по созданию условий для развития народного художественного творчества и организации досуга населения муниципального образования «Каракулинский район» в различных формах и видах.

	Методика расчета нормативов объемных показателей по созданию условий для развития народного творчества и организации досуга населения муниципального образования «Каракулинский район» в различных формах и видах включает:
1.	Расчет среднего норматива трудозатрат на исполнение различных видов культурно-досуговой деятельности;
2.	Расчет культурной услуги – организации досуга населения посредством участия в мероприятиях различных форм и видов;
3.	Расчет культурной услуги – развитие любительского народного художественного творчества.

1. НОРМАТИВЫ ТРУДОЕМКОСТИ ПРОВОДИМЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ

Нормативы трудоемкости проводимых мероприятий являются примерными и рассчитаны на основе статистических и отчетных данных по Каракулинскому району за периоды: 2006-2010г.г. Данные нормативы могут являться основанием в определении мероприятий (вид, форма, направленность, число участников и др.) при формировании плана работы учреждений сферы культуры Каракулинского района на определенный период и основанием при определении штатного расписания учреждения в соответствие с заданием – муниципальным заказом учреждению культуры клубного типа.

1.	Театрализованный праздник                                                                               80 н/ч
Решение организационных вопросов                                                                                  30 н/ч
(подбор и назначение исполнителей, определение  задач, определение ресурсной базы, закупка материалов и др.) 
Сценарный план                                                                                                                      8 н/ч                                                                                 
Изготовление афиш и приглашений                                                                                     8 н/ч
Подбор коллективов (переговоры и просмотр)                                                                  13 н/ч
Продажа билетов, распространение приглашений                                                            12 н/ч
Оформление зала и уборка после мероприятия                                                                   6 н/ч
Время проведения мероприятия                                                                                            3 н/ч

2.	Театрализованное представление (игровая программа)                                38 н/ч
Решение организационных вопросов                                                                                  10 н/ч
(подбор и назначение исполнителей, определение  задач, определение ресурсной базы, закупка материалов и др.) 
Сценарный план                                                                                                                      1 н/ч                                                                                 
Изготовление афиш и приглашений                                                                                     8 н/ч
Подбор коллективов (переговоры и просмотр)                                                                   8 н/ч
Продажа билетов, распространение приглашений                                                              6 н/ч
Оформление зала и уборка после мероприятия                                                                   4 н/ч
Время проведения мероприятия                                                                                            1 н/ч

3.	Мероприятия клубных формирований                                                              32 н/ч
Решение организационных вопросов                                                                                  10 н/ч
(подбор и назначение исполнителей, определение  задач,
определение ресурсной базы, закупка материалов и др.) 
Сценарный план                                                                                                                      1 н/ч                                                                                 
Изготовление афиш и приглашений                                                                                     8 н/ч
Подготовка программы                                                                                                           4 н/ч
Продажа билетов, распространение приглашений                                                              2 н/ч
Оформление зала и уборка после мероприятия                                                                   4 н/ч
Время проведения мероприятия                                                                                            3 н/ч

----------


## Наташкин

И ещё 12 страниц, с полным расчетом, всё смысла нет выкладывать 
  2769                     :                      42                     =                  66 
общее число часов                      число мероприятий                       средний норматив 
на  мероприятия                                                                     времени на  одно мероприятие   

Таким образом, в результате расчета принимается средний норматив времени на одно мероприятие 66 н/часов.

ЕЩЁ

Таким образом, при численном составе руководителей и специалистов КСК, СДК - 3 единицы (примерный штат в учреждении культуры клубного типа, отнесенного к 3-4 группе по оплате труда руководителей), общее число культурно-досуговых мероприятий в месяц устанавливается не менее 6. Для СК при численном составе специалистов – 1 чел, без группы по оплате труда руководителей, общее число культурно – досуговых мероприятий в месяц устанавливается не менее  2.

А мы Центральный МБУК "Каракулинский районный центр культуры" - по нас отдельной графы нет, только исходя из сельских.

----------


## Натник

> 1. НОРМАТИВЫ ТРУДОЕМКОСТИ ПРОВОДИМЫХ МЕРОПРИЯТИЙ


по моему эти Алла и давала, но они никем свыше не утверждены, как они могут ими пользоваться???? :Blink: но меня смущает




> мероприятий являются *примерными*





> *могут* являться основанием в определении мероприятий


по идее ими можно и не пользоваться, раз они сами это допускают!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

КОЛЛЕГИ!!!!
Мне очень важно ваше мнение по этому документу

https://yadi.sk/i/6jcnb_D_ka4Cv

это-нормативы трудоемкости. разрабатывала сама, в интернете информации мало, а без такого документа село просто задыхается. на основании этого документа на каждого заведующего придется 4 кружка и 54 мероприятия в год(24-дискотеки). и все будет не просто правдой, а *узаконенной* правдой.

мне ОЧЕНЬ хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение-замечания-поправки.

----------


## Натник

> и все будет не просто правдой, а узаконенной правдой.


У меня вопрос - а кто узаконит? Учредитель?  

Просто когда то нормативы трудоемкости, разработанные не помню чьим ОДНТ, я показывала у сея в ОК и мне сказали - "Ну они же не утвержденные!" Вот мне и интересно, * кто может их утвердить и на основании чего??* А то я устала биться у себя по поводу цифр в годовом отчете, а эти нормативы мне бы очень облегчили жизнь, как руководителя СДК.

Я посмотрела ваши нормативы, у меня замечаний нет, у вас как всегда все безупречно и очень точно всё расписано.  :Ok:  Ну а поправки будут наверное в дальнейшем использовании этих нормативов, но коррективы  я думаю, можно же будет вносить?

----------


## Рамоновна

> кто может их утвердить и на основании чего??


в этом-то и проблема...мой учредитель тоже в сомнениях-документ нравится, утвердить хочется, а вот в вопросе правомочности - ??? Все по-русски: виноватых нет и что делать не знаем.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Коллеги, я докопалась!*

Сначала нашла 
*Приказ Минкультуры России от 30.12.2014 N 2477
"Об утверждении типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в библиотеках"
(Зарегистрировано в Минюсте России 12.05.2015 N 37244)*

потом нашла 
*Приказ Минкультуры России от 30.12.2014г. №2478 «Об утверждении типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в зоопарках, фильмофондах, музеях и других организациях музейного типа» (зарегистрирован в Минюсте России 07.05.2015г. № 37153)*

оба документа - мощные в том плане, что прописано все - вплоть до "отнести книгу на полку - 1 минута". НО- нам они не подходят.

*а как же мы, клубники?* копаю дальше, и нахожу 
План деятельности Министерства культуры Российской Федерации на 2013-2018 годы

а в нем- на 4-й квартал этого года - 
п.10.5.4. Разработка (изменение) и утверждение типовых отраслевых норм труда работников учреждений культуры, а также методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности учреждений с учетом отраслевой специфики, включая разработку методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности работников культурно-досуговых учреждений

и будет всем *СЧАСТЬЕ!*

----------


## Натник

> а в нем- на 4-й квартал этого года -



опять вопрос - согласно этого плана, все вышестоящие структуры должны сделать соответствующие нормы - область- район - сельские МО, а потом уже мы?

Вы ж видите, что по библиотекам и музеям приказы МК РФ зарегистрированы в Минюсте, а по нам только план...Значит, как я понимаю, разработанные нормы должны быть сначала утверждены приказом  МК, а потом уже всеми остальными....но нам их еще никто не спускал, хотя летом по моему о каких то отраслевых нормах разговор шел, но на этом дело и закончилось...Ирина Викторовна, ваш  учредитель когда будет утверждать их, будет опираться только на этот план?

----------


## лариса львовна

> на каждого заведующего придется 4 кружка и 54 мероприятия в год(24-дискотеки). и все будет не просто правдой, а узаконенной правдой.
> 
> мне ОЧЕНЬ хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение-замечания-поправки.


ох...мне бы так работать)) у меня 6 кружков не считаю теннис ,шашки и шахматы...а ставку худ.руководителя забрали в другой ДК...работать не просто тяжело ,а не выносимо...и если бы по этому документу работать))) а 30 мероприятий...)))мечта)))у нас заставляют проводить что-то чуть ли не каждый день...берите в работу малую форму...беседу,поздравления на дому...уже не знают как нас ещё загрузить... Вот сейчас просто навзрыд реветь хочется...концерт к дню матери...реквизит для танцев и костюмы шью сама...а ещё идёт ремонт в здании своими силами...готовимся к новому году(представление) а сколько времени надо на пошив костюмов и изготовление декораций и реквизита....сами знаете...и годовой отчёт на носу...и это не считая малых форм работы и кружки...подбор музыки и сценариев,и подбор материала для кружков  идёт в ночное время дома...а хорошо звучит "Женщина на селе работает 6 часов"...как говорится бумага всё стерпит...
*Рамоновна*, если у вас это начнёт действовать это Очень хорошо)))нам бы такого руководителя)))
Замечаний никаких нет))) прописано всё просто отлично и самое главное правда))) столько,сколько мы тратим времени на организацию мероприятий))

----------


## Рамоновна

> согласно этого плана, все вышестоящие структуры должны сделать соответствующие нормы - область- район - сельские МО, а потом уже мы?


вряд ли. в библиотекарских нормативах прописано: Типовые отраслевые нормы труда на работы, выполняемые в библиотеках, разработаны в
соответствии ............................ и предназначены для формирования обоснованных оптимальных показателей трудоемкости выполнения работ в 
государственных (муниципальных) библиотеках, определения штатной численности работников, выдачи нормированных заданий и соотношений между плановыми и договорными работами.

----------


## Натник

> вряд ли. в библиотекарских нормативах прописано: Типовые отраслевые нормы труда на работы, выполняемые в библиотеках, разработаны в
> соответствии ............................ и предназначены для формирования обоснованных оптимальных показателей трудоемкости выполнения работ в 
> государственных (муниципальных) библиотеках, определения штатной численности работников, выдачи нормированных заданий и соотношений между плановыми и договорными работами.


не знаю, меня все-таки смущает, что для библиотек и музеев есть утвержденные Мединским нормы, а по нам нет..И в каждом приказе прописано, что эти нормы он утверждает "В соответствии с пунктом 2 Правил разработки и утверждения типовых норм труда, утвержденных постановлением Правительства Российской Федерации от 11.11.2002 N 804 (Собрание законодательства Российской Федерации, 2002, N 46, ст. 4583)"

Посмотрела я эти правила разработки и утверждения типовых норм там четко написано, что разрабатываются и утверждаются они (нормы)федеральным органом исполнительной власти.. Вот это меня и смущает :Tu:

----------


## Рамоновна

> для библиотек и музеев есть утвержденные Мединским нормы, а по нам нет..


эти нормативы стоят в плане на 4 квартал 201*4* года-вот они уже и есть.





> там четко написано, что разрабатываются и утверждаются они (нормы)федеральным органом исполнительной власти.. Вот это меня и смущает


а что смущает? правила вышли-на их основании - нормы труда , которые применимы для всей страны. вряд ли количество времени, отведенное на заполнение формуляра, будет отличаться по регионам страны.

----------


## Рамоновна

Кстати - вот какое время в минутах дается библиотекарям на организацию и проведение мероприятий

1 читательская конференция= 4900,0  !!! 13 рабочих дней!!!
2 литературно-художественный вечер, вечер отраслевой
книги, диспут=3340,0
3 вечер вопросов и ответов, устный журнал =2600,0
4 клуб по интересам= 2600,0
5 детский утренник =3900,0
6 викторина, конкурс, игра-путешествие= 3900,0
7 выставки детского творчества =2280,0
8 литературно-познавательного занятия до 30 человек(группового)=1800,0
9 урока творчества (мастер-класса) =960,0
10 командной игры-квеста (свыше 30 человек) =4800,0
11 квеста для одной группы до 30 человек =2400,0

----------


## Натник

> эти нормативы стоят в плане на 4 квартал 2014 года-вот они уже и есть.


а наши в 4 кв. 2015, должны разрабатываться по идее..Наверное в  следующем году увидим. Дай Бог, чтоб только там адекватные нормы были, а то наши цифры ни в какие ворота не лезут :Swoon2: 




> а что смущает?


 Меня смущает, что разработанных фед.испол.властью по культурно-досуговым учреждениям нет, а если мы сами разработаем и утвердим, то я думаю, что они не будут нести  юр.силы, потому что план это план, а приказ, это приказ...

----------


## Рамоновна

> а приказ, это приказ...


конечно теперь приказ будем ждать. нет смысла утверждать свои-перестроить всю работу под это, а потом через полгода снова перестраиваться.

----------


## Зарница

ну незнаю - незнаю.... Ну введут нормативы кто на каком стуле должен сидеть и какой ручкой писать....а дальше что? Мне кажется что никто не позволит сокращать уже имеющиеся показатели. Это же невыполнения муниципального задания, ни дорожной карты.... И что то я не вижу по нашим биб-кам что им стало легче работать - как похали так и пашут. Не верится что по культуре может что то поменятся в лучшую сторону...

----------


## Рамоновна

> Мне кажется что никто не позволит сокращать уже имеющиеся показатели.


а это уже зависит от руководителя. у меня после выхода нормативов будут веские основания для оптимизации показателя. и какие аргументы против этого будут у вышестоящих организаций, если все будет сделано по министерскому приказу? да, придется и объяснительные писать, и доказывать свою точку зрения, но зато *отвечать я буду за* *реальные* цифры и показатели.





> Это же невыполнения муниципального задания, ни дорожной карты....


а зарплата по президентскому указу? у нас как-то теперь не так жестко спрашивают.






> И что то я не вижу по нашим биб-кам что им стало легче работать - как похали так и пашут.


если бы этот документ был НУЖЕН руководству- давно бы применили

----------


## Натник

> у меня после выхода нормативов будут веские основания для оптимизации показателя.


а если еще к этим  нормам подключить приказ Минкультуры России от 01.09.2011 N 906 "О нормативах штатной численности работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений культурно-досугового типа и библиотек" (вместе с "Методическими рекомендациями по применению нормативов штатной численности работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений культурно-досугового типа и центральных библиотек субъектов Российской Федерации"), я тоже думаю, что это вполне возможно :Smile3:

----------


## Рамоновна

> а если еще к этим нормам подключить приказ Минкультуры России от 01.09.2011 N 906 "О нормативах штатной численности работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений культурно-досугового типа и библиотек"


хотелось бы... но у этого приказа - рекомендательный характер-так и написано в конце. Если нормативы тоже будут носить рекомендательный характер- будет сложнее. но у библиотекарей про "рекомендательность" не нашла. в нашу пользу.

----------


## Зарница

Ир,если бы сразу все перешли на нормативы-тогда да,толк будет. А вот допустим в моем случае:переведу я свои показатели по нормативам,естественно они сразу станут ниже-последствия:последнее место по области по культуре! !! нам за это будет оооочень весело!!! ! Даже представить боюсь...

----------


## Алла и Александр

А я не верю в то, что наши показатели существенно изменятся после утверждения норм. Почему-то, неизвестно, правда почему, вышестоящие Министерства и Департаменты разных уровней не позволяют привести все в норму.Кому то выгодны наши гигантские приписки и неправдоподобные цифры

----------


## Наташкин

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А может быть и всё просто, чем больше приписок, тем больше штат культуры и больше деньжат


Наташ, тогда почему этот штат не у нас и деньги тоже? Почему нас постоянно "оптимизируют" (дебильное слово какое-то) ? Я в этом году с трудом исполняю муниципальное задание. А что будет в следующем году? На последнем совещании сказано было - снижать цифры нам никто не позволит. Вот и все разговоры. А то что после оптимизации этого года у нас не стало 1 единицы - никого не интересует. И чуть-что - тыкают этими стимулирующими. Лучше бы они ежегодно индексировали нашу зарплату, чем каждый раз восклицали "Вы такие деньги получаете". Ага.. Получаем. Все нормальные люди после работы домой идут, а ненормальные из дому.

----------


## Рамоновна

а вот и новость с сайта Минкульта:

от 30.12.2015 № 3448 «Об утверждении типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в культурно-досуговых учреждениях и других организациях культурно-досугового типа» (*направлен в Минюст России на государственную регистрацию*);

и еще вот что увидим

от 30.12.2015 № 3453 «Об утверждении методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности работников государственных (муниципальных) культурно-досуговых учреждений и других организаций культурно-досугового типа с учетом отраслевой специфики».

В настоящее время начал работу информационный сервис по формированию штатных расписаний учреждений культуры на основе утвержденных норм труда, который позволит рассчитывать нормативную численность работников учреждения в соответствии с выполняемыми в учреждении объемами работ.

На текущее время доступны функции по формированию штатного расписания для библиотек, музеев, зоопарков и культурно-досуговых учреждений.

Одновременно сообщаем, что в целях оказания методической помощи государственным и муниципальным учреждениям Минтрудом России подготовлены и утверждены приказом от 30.09.2013 № 504 Методические рекомендации по разработке систем нормирования труда в государственных (муниципальных) учреждениях.

*от себя:*
*конструктор штатных расписаний* 
http://shtat.intellectr.ru

правда, КДУ там пока нет, только библиотеки и кино-музеи-зоопарки. ну это понятно-про них еще в 2014 нормы вышли.

лед тронулся.....

----------

Наташкин (23.01.2016), Натник (23.01.2016)

----------


## Kliment

> лед тронулся.....


Будем надеяться что ледоход не затянется на долго.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Почему то я не удивлен, так как эти нормативные документы не выгодны ни отделам культуры ни директорам КДЦ и т.п.


Ну конечно! Ведь если мы начнем работать по нормативам, то вся эта филькина грамота. которой мы отчитываемся по 7 НК, рухнет на вышестоящих  наших руководителей и во всем будут виноваты начальники и специалисты  отделов культуры.

----------


## lenusik

Доброе утро всем!
Может, еще кто-то не видел? Сами вчера случайно обнаружили)))
http://mkrf.ru/documents/orders/detail.php?ID=887070
МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ПРИКАЗ 30 декабря 2015г. № 3448

Об утверждении типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в культурно-досуговых учреждениях и других организациях культурно-досугового типа

----------


## lenusik

Доброе утро всем!
Может, еще кто-то не видел? Сами вчера случайно обнаружили)))
http://mkrf.ru/documents/orders/detail.php?ID=887070
МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ПРИКАЗ 30 декабря 2015г. № 3448

Об утверждении типовых отраслевых норм труда на работы, выполняемые в культурно-досуговых учреждениях и других организациях культурно-досугового типа

----------

natali_markelova (26.02.2016), Zabanka (26.02.2016), Алла и Александр (26.02.2016), Гульнур (26.02.2016), Леди N (27.02.2016), Наташкин (26.02.2016), Натник (26.02.2016)

----------


## Натник

А где ж сами нормы?????

----------


## Алла и Александр

> А где ж сами нормы?????


На второй странице скачать файл pdf

----------

Гульнур (26.02.2016)

----------


## Гульнур

А мы почему то об этом даже не знаем. У нас в начале февраля был семинар, я спрашивала про нормы, мне ответили, что все это имеет только *рекомендательный характер.*.... но здесь черно по белому написано, что они уже утверждены. Что интересно теперь ответят, если я покажу этот документ....

----------


## Рамоновна

да........*208* страниц про библиотеки и....*12* про нас?!?!

почему такой примитивный принцип расчета выбран?
дождались....

----------


## Натник

мда...я тоже не ожидала....так надеялась, что хоть с их помощью удастся снизить МЗ... :Tu:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Мы их ждали-ждали и наконец- дождались! С чем я вас всех и поздравляю.

----------


## Рамоновна

а еще нашла - этой же датой -*Методические рекомендации
по формированию штатной численности работников государственных
(муниципальных) культурно-досуговых учреждений и других организаций
культурно-досугового типа с учетом отраслевой специфики 
*

----------

Zabanka (26.02.2016), Алла и Александр (26.02.2016)

----------


## Алла и Александр

У первого приказа № 3448, а у второго 3453. На сайте минкультуры между ними нет других номеров. Может там еще что-то для нас есть?

----------


## Рамоновна

как-то обнадеживает??? начало в приложении к приказу
*Типовые отраслевые нормы труда на работы, выполняемые в культурно-досуговых учреждениях ................. и предназначены для формирования обоснованных оптимальных показателей трудоемкости выполнения работ в государственных (муниципальных) культурно-досуговых учреждениях:.............*

может, трудоемкость еще *будет*?

----------


## Алла и Александр

> может, трудоемкость еще будет?


Будем надеяться, потому что эти нормативы ни о чем.Никто, по крайней мере у нас, нам вводить новые ставки не будет. Я вот так, с ходу прикинула, у меня должно быть, как минимум 2 ставки культорганизатора. Это минимум, но по тем отчетам, что мы сдаем, их должно быть больше. И так по всем ставкам. Вот только я не увидела нигде такой должности, как зам. директора.Может плохо смотрела и пропустила?

----------

Леди N (28.02.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

я вот еще что не пойму:

1-я таблица

Нормы численности творческих работников коллективов самодеятельного искусства, клубных
формирований, студий, кружков (в процентах *от численности их руководителей*)

?А руководители есть в этой таблице или нет? Допустим, что есть и в оркестрах-руководителем является дирижер -100, и плюс Аккомпаниатор-50 и Концертмейстер, концертмейстер-аккомпаниатор -50. НО: тогда руководителем клубного формирования физического развития является Администратор??? а клубные объединения (иные) вообще под руководством методиста??? 

Если в этой таблице НЕТ руководителей кол-вов, то *почему*? Ведь у нас должности руководителя любительского объединения и  руководителя коллектива самодеятельного искусства-одни из распространенных. наверное, их все-таки не написали...

Идем дальше. Ведущий дискотеки определяется кол-вом *детских* мероприятий!!! 

таблица 4. Достаточно провести в год 50 мероприятий, и 2.25 творческие ставки гарантированы? конечно, никто не будет увеличивать ставки. значит, идем в обратном порядке и на 1 творческую ставку проводим 10 мероприятий в год УРА???? а из 5-й таблицы еще имеем 0.25 методиста.

Во многих местах-ссылки на государственное задание. НО! мы, например, казенные, у нас его *нет*!

*как-то это похоже на шутку про сапоги для безногого. Они есть, но носить их  не получится... а нам, безногим, протезы бы....*

----------


## Рамоновна

о трудоемкости-словарь

*Трудоемкость

- затраты живого труда на производство единицы продукции или единицы работ. Нормативная Т. продукции измеряется в нормо-часах. Фактическая Т. продукции исчисляется делением затраченного рабочего времени в человеко-часах или в человеко-днях на общий объем продукции в натуральных или стоимостных измерениях. В зависимости от состава затрат рабочего времени различается Т. технологическая, вспомогательная, управленческая и полная: технологическая - это затраты труда на единицу продукции основных рабочих, занятых на производстве данного вида продукции; вспомогательная - затраты труда на единицу работ вспомогательных рабочих: управленческая - затраты труда на единицу работ пр. категорий персонала: полная Т. включает затраты времени на единицу продукции (работ) всех категорий персонала .*

----------


## Рамоновна

Скорее всего, нам про НОРМЫ и ТРУДОЕМКОСТЬ еще говорить и говорить. Переезжаем в тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...96#post5170196

----------


## Рамоновна

*из плана минкультуры
*
10.5.4. Разработка (изменение) и утверждение типовых отраслевых норм труда работников учреждений культуры, а также методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности учреждений с учетом отраслевой специфики, включая разработку методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности работников культурно-досуговых учреждений - *IV кв. 2015* -* уже есть
*

10.5.5. Разработка (изменение) и утверждение типовых отраслевых норм труда работников учреждений культуры, а также методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности учреждений с учетом отраслевой специфики, *включая разработку типовых норм труда работников* - *IV кв. 2016г.* - ждем еще год


10.5.6. Разработка (изменение) и утверждение типовых отраслевых норм труда работников учреждений культуры, а также методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности учреждений с учетом отраслевой специфики, включая разработку методических рекомендаций по формированию штатной численности учреждений исполнительского искусства с учетом необходимости качественного оказания государственных (муниципальных) услуг (выполнения работ) - *IV кв.2017г.*- ждем еще 2 года

----------

SVETUSIK (10.03.2016), Гульнур (28.02.2016), Леди N (27.02.2016)

----------


## Kliment

:033:  Все, тараканы в моей бестолковке взбесились и не хотят успокаиваться, девчонки, ткните меня носом, где и что мне посмотреть в этих таблицах?  Рамоновна, почему Вы считаете творческие ставки в 4 таблице? Культорганизатор  вообще в другой таблице (это я про себя) но там детские мероприятия или меня снова как нибудь обзовут по другому? Из всего выше написанного понял, что количество мероприятий будет зависеть исходя от ставок, или я не правильно понял? Что то совсем однако плохой стал)))))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Kliment*, в 4-й таблице-режиссеры/методисты, которые по мнению Москвы, и готовят мероприятия. (У нас в клубной системе вообще ни одной ставки режиссера)  А если посчитать всех творческих из других таблиц - вообще ставок 10 наберется. ЖИВЕМ!!!




> или меня снова как нибудь обзовут по другому?


вам нравится *режиссер-постановщик*? Будете.




> количество мероприятий будет зависеть исходя от ставок


получается что так. или наоборот. 

Вот есть у вас 25 мероприятий в год(вместе с детскими)

из 3 таблицы берем культорганизатор, менеджер, распорядитель танцевального вечера, ведущий дискотеки, руководитель музыкальной части дискотеки = 1.5ставки

из 4 таблицы - режиссер, режиссер массовых представлений, методист = 1.75 ставки

из 5 таблицы - редактор, методист = 1.5 ст

из 12 таблицы- худрук = 1 ставка

ИТОГО=*5.75 ставок*  и это мы еще не считали руководителей кружков.

Вот такие расчеты для *клубной системы* как-то подходят (правда, пока не считала) а вот для отдельно взятого ДК? наверное, нет.

----------

Kliment (28.02.2016), SVETUSIK (10.03.2016), Гульнур (28.02.2016), Натник (28.02.2016)

----------


## Kliment

Рамоновна, еще вопрос если можно, считается ли творческим работником заведующий филиалом? Еще лет пять назад нас уверяли что директора КДЦ и зав. филиалами это административно хозяйственные работники, что то изменилось?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Kliment*, есть такой приказ

МИНИСТЕРСТВО КУЛЬТУРЫ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
*
ПРИКАЗ
от 1 сентября 2011 г. N 906
*
О НОРМАТИВАХ
ШТАТНОЙ ЧИСЛЕННОСТИ РАБОТНИКОВ ГОСУДАРСТВЕННЫХ
И МУНИЦИПАЛЬНЫХ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЙ КУЛЬТУРНО-ДОСУГОВОГО
ТИПА И БИБЛИОТЕК

в нем-как раз о том, что зав. клубами-НЕ творческие. никто пока этого не менял. 
НО у нас это только на бумаге, они у нас и мероприятия организуют, и кружки ведут. а кому еще это делать, если в клубе- 1 ставка заведующего и 0.5 ст уборщицы?

----------


## Леди N

> [b]
>  они у нас и мероприятия организуют, и кружки ведут. а кому еще это делать, если в клубе- 1 ставка заведующего и 0.5 ст уборщицы?


Абсолютно верно! Да и времени у заведующего достаточно для выполнения самых разных работ- и творческих в том числе.

----------


## Гульнур

> в нем-как раз о том, что зав. клубами-НЕ творческие. никто пока этого не менял. 
> НО у нас это только на бумаге, они у нас и мероприятия организуют, и кружки ведут. а кому еще это делать, если в клубе- 1 ставка заведующего и 0.5 ст уборщицы?


А у нас в районе, в маленьких клубах, вообще нет такой ставки зав. клуб. Их всех переименовали в культорганизаторов

----------


## Гульнур

А по нормативам и говорить я думаю нечего. никто нам ничего не изменит. Как работали так и будем работать. Просто пишут красиво.... но не для нас...Никто нам не разрешит уменьшать количество проводимых мероприятий. И ставок никто добавлять не будет. Поговорили, помечтали... и за работу

----------

Алла и Александр (28.02.2016), Наташкин (28.02.2016), Натник (28.02.2016)

----------


## Kliment

> *Kliment*,  
> НО у нас это только на бумаге, они у нас и мероприятия организуют, и кружки ведут. а кому еще это делать, если в клубе- 1 ставка заведующего и 0.5 ст уборщицы?


Спасибо Рамоновна. Я же не для того спросил, что раз не творческая единица то и ни в чем не должна участвовать. Все тоже самое и делает и мероприятия организует и кружки ведет и документацией занимается. Спрашивал для расширения кругозора)))))

----------


## Kliment

> А по нормативам и говорить я думаю нечего. никто нам ничего не изменит. Как работали так и будем работать. Просто пишут красиво.... но не для нас...Никто нам не разрешит уменьшать количество проводимых мероприятий. И ставок никто добавлять не будет. Поговорили, помечтали... и за работу


Да действительно, ни кто Вам не изменит, самим менять нужно. Что ставок ни кто не добавит это понятно, а вот количество мероприятий уменьшить - пардоньте, я и спрашивать ни кого не буду. Вернее буду пускать по боку всё, что спускается районным отделом культуры, помимо годового плана. Соответственно и план с корректируется, но это уже дело каждого как поступать.

----------


## Kliment

> Абсолютно верно! Да и времени у заведующего достаточно для выполнения самых разных работ- и творческих в том числе.


Да да, конечно, достаточно на все времени, у нее же целых 0.5 ставки зав клуба, еще что бы оставшееся время зря не просиживала, пусть полы моет. Вот еще, уборщицу содержать, зав клубу и так делать нечего, вот пусть и моет.

----------


## Гульнур

> Да действительно, ни кто Вам не изменит, самим менять нужно. Что ставок ни кто не добавит это понятно, а вот количество мероприятий уменьшить - пардоньте, я и спрашивать ни кого не буду. Вернее буду пускать по боку всё, что спускается районным отделом культуры, помимо годового плана. Соответственно и план с корректируется, но это уже дело каждого как поступать.


А у меня совесть не позволит так работать. Мы же для людей работаем, а не для начальства.

----------


## Леди N

> Да да, конечно, достаточно на все времени, у нее же целых 0.5 ставки зав клуба, еще что бы оставшееся время зря не просиживала, пусть полы моет. Вот еще, уборщицу содержать, зав клубу и так делать нечего, вот пусть и моет.


Вы знаете, уважаемый, это разговор- ни о чём- потому что у Вас перед глазами свои примеры, а у меня- свои. Могу сказать лишь одно- ни единого мероприятия НЕЛЬЗЯ отрабатывать по принципу "спустя рукава"....Достойно нужно делать всё- и проигрывать, и выигрывать...Я знаю работников культуры, которые имеют 2 ставки, работают- на 5 (по объёму выполняемой работы) ставок.......Все- мои любимые- работники культуры свою работу любят- нет, не так- это просто- образ жизни....ИИИ .... в ответ за честность и преданность "ВРЕМЯ ПЕРЕД НИМИ ДВЕРИ РАСПАХНУЛО"----ВСЁ РАВНО... УЖЕ ...НАСТУПИЛО!!!! по крайне мере- честно так кажется)))

----------


## Kliment

Хых, мне вот интересно любезнейшие, читают ли эти постулаты ваши подчиненные? сомневаюсь. Они и знать не знают, да и вряд ли Вы донесете до них новые положения. А вот эти высокопарные слова *"2 ставки - работают за 5"* - это и есть "спустя рукава" остальное всё от лукавого. Так что давайте оставим песни о любви к своим подчиненным, я то уж наверняка знаю их мнение о цене вашей любви. Можете растерзать меня на кусочки, но я привык называть вещи своими именами. 
*Всех девчонок с наступающим праздником 8е марта!!! Здоровья! Счастья! Успехов!*

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Kliment*, 

Климент, почему вы всех хотите вывозить в грязи, в чем-то заподозрить? Вот сколько читаю вас, не могу отделаться от этого чувства. 
Вот у меня в коллективе Дома культуры 5 человек директор МБУК (может вообще ничего не проводить, не писать сценариев, не оформлять сцену и т.д. и т.п., но все это делает), художественный руководитель - отвечает за всю творческую работу ДК и работу клубных формирований, зав. музыкальным отделом - все вокальные номера на нем, звукооператор - делает фонограммы, осуществляет муз. сопровождение на всех мероприятиях, руководитель кружков ДПИ  (работа кружков ДПИ,  выставки работ, пишет сценарии, проводит мероприятия, чего делать по ДИ не обязан). Никого из них не нужно уговаривать что-то провести, оформить, придумать и т.д., и т.п. Последний концерт к 8 марта состоял из театрализации, 24 музыкальных номеров и по времени длился 2 часа. Как вы думаете на каком уровне он прошел? 
Вы можете усомниться и сказать, что все сделано "спустя рукава". Не буду вас переубеждать в этом, могу лишь сказать, что народ расходиться не хотел. 

По поводу 



> "2 ставки - работают за 5" -


это так и есть на самом деле. По крайней мере у нас. И причина очень простая - стимулирующие просто так никому не платят. Можно работать и 




> "спустя рукава"


 но на голую ставку. Никто никого напрягать не собирается и не заставляет. Не хотите - не надо. Мы выполним все, что намечено, но и получим за это больше. Вот и весь секрет работы "спустя рукава".

----------

elena1977elena21 (07.03.2016), Леди N (07.03.2016), Наташкин (07.03.2016)

----------


## elena1977elena21

Я не знаю у кого как, но могу точно сказать за свой сельский клуб. У нас в штате - 1 руководитель коллектива, у которого - 10 кружков и клубов по интересам и 240 мероприятий в год (прислали план с районного отдела культуры). А теперь вопрос - не бред ли это? И как это можно сделать. Если считать из расхода рабочего времени: 36 часов в неделю, то этого времени не хватит даже на кружки (подготовиться к занятию и провести). А говорить о мероприятиях и вовсе не приходится. И что делать - лично мне не понятно.

----------


## Kliment

> *Kliment*, 
> 
> Климент, почему вы всех хотите вывозить в грязи, в чем-то заподозрить? Вот сколько читаю вас, не могу отделаться от этого чувства. 
> Вот у меня в коллективе Дома культуры 5 человек директор МБУК (может вообще ничего не проводить, не писать сценариев, не оформлять сцену и т.д. и т.п., но все это делает), художественный руководитель - отвечает за всю творческую работу ДК и работу клубных формирований, зав. музыкальным отделом - все вокальные номера на нем, звукооператор - делает фонограммы, осуществляет муз. сопровождение на всех мероприятиях, руководитель кружков ДПИ  (работа кружков ДПИ,  выставки работ, пишет сценарии, проводит мероприятия, чего делать по ДИ не обязан). Никого из них не нужно уговаривать что-то провести, оформить, придумать и т.д., и т.п. Последний концерт к 8 марта состоял из театрализации, 24 музыкальных номеров и по времени длился 2 часа. Как вы думаете на каком уровне он прошел? 
> Вы можете усомниться и сказать, что все сделано "спустя рукава". Не буду вас переубеждать в этом, могу лишь сказать, что народ расходиться не хотел. 
> 
> По поводу 
> 
> это так и есть на самом деле. По крайней мере у нас. И причина очень простая - стимулирующие просто так никому не платят. Можно работать и 
> ...


Где и кого это я мажу грязью??? То что называю белое - белым а черное - черным Вы это имеете ввиду? Я рад за вас и ваш коллектив что Вы так работаете, только все что Вы описали я выполняю один за 0.5 ставки и без всяких стимулирующих. Да, не дотянул я немножко до ваших 24 номеров подготовленных 5 работниками, всего 22 номера у меня было на 8е и 21 номер не 23е, каюсь, буду впредь стараться. А переубеждать меня и не нужно, насмотрелся я уже. Как я понял здесь тусовка руководящего контингента, так вот, прежде чем произносить высокопарные речи и получать лайки за это, просто сядьте и посчитайте трудозатраты на подготовку. Уверен, ни считать не будете ни чего, ни менять, теплое кресло дороже. За сим всё, продолжать разговор не вижу смысла, с теми кто действительно сам работу делает еще можно поговорить. Удачи Вам, авторитеты.

----------


## Рамоновна

Горячая тема...
потому что у всех так наболело!
Согласна со многими - работаем "*как у кого сложилось*". А сложилось у всех так по-разному! Даже внутри регионов. У многих средняя цифра кол-ва клубных формирований на 1 творческого колеблется примерно от 3 до 10 (!!!) какой здесь общий знаменатель!?

Поэтому и нормативов *хочется*.

На прошлой неделе была в Твери - на региональном круглом столе. Обсуждение нормативов не стояло в плане- документ только что вышел. Но многие его уже переварили и высказывались не в его пользу. 
*Лично у меня* (из атмосферы обсуждения) сложилось такое впечатление о позициях:
Российский ДНТ - приказ применять нельзя, надо его доработать
Минкульт - применяйте приказ, что не так-по ходу менять будем.

Опасность в том, что финансисты теперь вправе требовать пересмотра штатов согласно приказа.

----------


## Nusay

Добрый день. Хочу спросить, может кто видел нормы часов на подготовку разных мероприятий для разных должностей?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Добрый день. Хочу спросить, может кто видел нормы часов на подготовку разных мероприятий для разных должностей?


*день сурка*....извините за шутку...мы отсутствие этого здесь и обсуждаем

----------


## Nusay

Я просто сталкивалась с этим в каком- то документе, видела список должностей и сколько кому надо времени на подготовку мероприятий. То ли при расчете платных услуг. Но найти не могу. Но это не утвержденный, а так делал кто - то, типа методички.

----------


## valentinka79

Не думаю, что кто-то будет придерживаться или учитывать время подготовки мероприятий, потому как на количество работающих приходиться большое количество мероприятий и порой приходиться концертную программу готовить в очень сжатые сроки или одновременно писать 2 мероприятия разнохарактерного плана. Не говорю уже про маленькие сёла у них вовсе по 1-2 человека работают, а проводить нужно все календарные, плановые мероприятия.

----------


## Скибыч

> и 240 мероприятий в год (прислали план с районного отдела культуры)


Это план. А вот цифры _из отчета_ одного из ДК. на 6 специалистов: 26 клубных формирований(из них 16 - сам. нар. творчества.) в них 409 человек участников. 318 (ТРИСТА ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ, Карл!!!) мероприятий в год!!!!!! Население - примерно 3.5 тыс. чел.

Арифметика...365-52(воскресенья)-красные дни календаря = никак не 318.  :Meeting:

----------


## Натник

> 318 (ТРИСТА ВОСЕМНАДЦАТЬ, Карл!!!) мероприятий в год!!!!!! Население - примерно 3.5 тыс. чел.


Да, такое есть и у нас. Но у нас это выходит за счет того, что мы "расписываем" в журнале учета мероприятия. Например, большой праздник "Масленица" в него входит - театрализованное представление (готовят театралы со своими кружками), концертная программа (также готовится отдельная программа минут на 30), игровая программа, выставка ДПИ, танцевальная программа, всевозможные фотовыставки, выставки-продажи и т.д. Итого, 5-7 форм работы. То есть мы расписываем формы работы. Это конечно неправильно.  Но согласитесь, каждую форму нужно готовить, тратить силы, время, ден.средства. Поэтому, я считаю, что это логично. Единственное, что во всех отчетных формах пишется именно про мероприятия, НЕ про формы работы.

----------

Zabanka (18.03.2019), Гульнур (04.11.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

*"Масленица" в него входит - театрализованное представление (готовят театралы со своими кружками), концертная программа.*
Как правило (во всяком случае я так делаю) это все в одном. Персонифицированные ведущие/игровики/затейники проводят программу, перемежая ее номерами. А в концертах видяшки всякие придумать/собрать - тоже отдельное?

Я в этом месяце обнаглел: в отчет за февраль тоже "напихал" всего, что делали при подготовке мероприятий. Получилось "увесисито". Методслужба молчит))) Значит устраивает. Надо чернила в ручке пополнить - кончаются)))

----------

Zabanka (21.03.2019), Гульнур (04.11.2019)

----------


## Тыря

Коллеги, добрый день! Возвращаясь к нашим баранам. Возможно кто-то уже увидел нормы труда и времени затраченного на подготовку и проведение мероприятий. Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Возможно кто-то поделится мыслями сколько на выходе должно быть мероприятий у режиссера массовых представлений. Благодарю

----------


## Тыря

Исходя из документации следует, что режиссер массовых апредставлений должен проводить от 56-75 мероприятий в год. Все так работают?

----------


## Zabanka

> Исходя из документации следует, что режиссер массовых апредставлений должен проводить от 56-75 мероприятий в год. Все так работают?


у нас около 150 выходит

----------


## Тыря

Простите, извините. Можно уточнить? 150 на одну ставку? Этож по почти 13 мероприятий в месяц готовит один человек?

----------


## megamen

Добрый день, коллеги! Подскажите, где-то находил нормы труда для работников культуры, где указано сколько часов требуется на выполнение тех или иных работ, например написание авторского сценария 120 часов и.т.д. Встречал такое во многих учреждениях культуры, хотелось бы отыскать какие-то оф.постановаления или приказы по этому вопросу. Может быть кто-то знает где такое найти? Спасибо"!

----------

